# Death 5/2/03 Tallahassee, FL



## mikecross23 (May 2, 2003)

Bad news today in Tallahassee. One of my Dad's good buddies is an ER doctor and called my dad all upset. He said he had a 25 yr. old tree climber die in the ER today. He didn't get all the technical details about the accident, but said the cause of death was major trauma to the aorta (sp?). To make matters worse, today, the day he died was the due date of his unborn child.

I'll post anything else I hear on the accident.

Ya'll be careful and pray for this unfortunate climber and his family.

-Mike-


----------



## monkeypuzzle (May 3, 2003)

28yrs. old and worked for The F.A. Bartlett Tree Expert Co. 

Had a wife and two young sons. 


This makes two deaths in Tallahassee this year.(2003) 


Stay safe guys.


----------



## koyaanisqatsi (May 8, 2003)

I work for Bartlett in Northern Virginia. The death of one of our Barlett family was announced today in a early AM meeting . We were told that they are investigating, but we have no details yet.

This accident was particularly diificult for one of our employees who know this accident victim from foreman school.

I'd appreciate any information anyone has on the accident itself, even something like a newpaper clipping.

TIA,
Pete


----------

